# [workaround] NFS - Ordner Rechte Problem...

## disi

Ich habe ein NFS Share und es funktioniert auch einwandfrei das via autofs einzubinden.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich nur Leserechte auf Ordner im Hauptverzeichnis habe.

kleines Beispiel (Rechte aus Sicht des Clients in /mnt/auto/files:

```
drwxrwxrwx 2 root root    6 Feb 16 19:24 test

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root    9 Feb 16 19:25 test_file
```

Jetzt kommts! Als Root aber ist fuer den normalen User identisch:

```
disi-desktop files # pwd

/mnt/auto/files

disi-desktop files # rm -r test

rm: cannot remove `test': Permission denied

disi-desktop files # echo "fdhgl" >> test_file 

disi-desktop files # cat test_file 

dsfdsfds

fdhgl

```

Ich kann Dateien veraendern/loeschen/umbenennen aber keine Ordner.

Rechte auf dem Server sind gleich:

```
drwxrwxrwx 2 root root    6 Feb 16 19:24 test

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   15 Feb 16 19:30 test_file
```

Im Ordner test kann ich wieder machen was ich will. Wenn ich nach "nfs delete folder" oder "nfs delete directory" suche kommt nix genaues  :Sad: 

Eintrag in der /etc/auto.misc:

```
files       -rw,soft,vers=3                         192.168.0.254:/var/data
```

//edit: ach ja im Serverlog steht nur:

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 16 19:30:15 disi-openvz mountd[11278]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.34:839 for /var/data (/var/data)
> 
> Feb 16 19:37:19 disi-openvz mountd[11278]: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.0.34:763 for /var/data (/var/data)

 

keine Fehler, der Client sagt garnichts.

/etc/exports:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/data 192.168.0.0/24(async,no_subtree_check,rw)

 

Der Server hat NFS v4 im Kernel und der Client nur NFS v3, sorry hatte da etwas durcheinander gebracht  :Smile: 

Ich werde nun den Client umbacken auf NFS 4 und mal gucken...

Also ich weiss nun wieder warum das vers=3 gleich da drin ist. Ich kann nichts als vers=4 mounten...

Gefunden: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270333

http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/5/18/436

 *http://sunsolve.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-66-248566-1 wrote:*   

> An example of the entry in /etc/default/nfs:
> 
> NFS_CLIENT_VERSMAX=3

 

Haben wir so etwas per default? Ich kann das nicht finden fuer den Server...

//edit: OK alle Loesungen funzen nicht. Hier ein passender Bug Report fuer eine aeltere Version: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235462

Der Debian Bug Report: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=492970#40

/proc/mounts auf dem Client:

 *Quote:*   

> 192.168.0.254:/var/data /mnt/auto/files nfs rw,relatime,vers=3,rsize=524288,wsize=524288,namlen=255,soft,proto=tcp,timeo=600,retrans=2,sec=sys,mountaddr=192.168.0.254,mountvers=3,mountport=59345,mountproto=udp,addr=192.168.0.254 0 0

 

sys=sec kommt auch ohne die Option aber mir fehlen ja auch nur ein paar Rechte, naemlich auf den Root Ordner, bzw. Verzeichnisse darin und ich kann keine neuen Dateien erstellen.

Client:

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.1

Server:

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4-r1

----------

## disi

Als  Workaround habe ich nun einen Order im Mount erstellt, worin ich ja dann wieder Rechte habe.

/mnt/auto/files/files/ 

wobei

/mnt/auto/files/

der eingehaengte Ordner ist.

Ich hatte geguckt und da sind 52 offene nfs Bugs von uralt teilweise...

----------

